# Engine shaking in parked/ worst when in drive!!



## Ayay91 (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi i am new to this, i'll try to be as explanatory as possible.

Ok, here it is... i drive a 93 altima gxe auto, and since last week i'v been having problems with the engine shaking when i start the car... i can feel the vibration on the steering wheel and when i  put the car in drive the shaking gets worst and i find that i have to rev the engine for far too long for it to speed up...the engine noise sounds like " gid, gid, gid, gid, gid, gid, gid " while in park...i have also changed all 4 spark plugs and checked the voltage on the wires its all fine.

i remember the first time it happend, i went to the local wal mart which is 10 mins away. when i came back and started the car... thats when i first noticed the the engine vibrations so i drive around in the empty parking lot for 2-3 mins and parked then poped the hood after a min the noise went away...and it was ok for half the day. Then it came back the next day but when i started driving on the hwy it went away and as soon as i stoped, it came back...so plz help and also keep in mind i dont know much about engines so plz keep it in simple terminology

p.s. what is idle?


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Idle is simply what it states. It's simply a state, when a machine, engine, or mechanism operates at a low speed, disengaged from the load. In English idle simply means turn your car on, and give the car no gas. That is idle. 

As for the problem, it seems to me that your engine mounts might be coming loose or possible broken already(Maybe)


----------



## Ayay91 (Sep 19, 2006)

hi... so is there a way to check if they'r ok or not? and also how much do you think its gonna cost...?

can i do it my self?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Ayay91 said:


> Hi i am new to this, i'll try to be as explanatory as possible.
> 
> Ok, here it is... i drive a 93 altima gxe auto, and since last week i'v been having problems with the engine shaking when i start the car... i can feel the vibration on the steering wheel and when i  put the car in drive the shaking gets worst and i find that i have to rev the engine for far too long for it to speed up...the engine noise sounds like " gid, gid, gid, gid, gid, gid, gid " while in park...i have also changed all 4 spark plugs and checked the voltage on the wires its all fine.
> 
> ...



It could be many things... When was the last time the car had a FULL tune up and oil change? Is the engine light on or not; regardless if t bring the car to an AutoZone and they'll scan it for free. 
Check the exahust for any leaks.
Check to see if the intake manifold gasket is leaking by spraying ait intake cleaner around it, if the idle quiets down you found the problem.

Do the simple things first, they more or less cost zero to do.


----------



## Sticky0825 (Dec 2, 2006)

My 94 altima did that and i got checked for the mounts but it wasnt that. definetly get those check first and the other small things first. if those chack out and it is still doing the it may be the ingnition distributor. that wat happened to me when mine eventually broke down and had to get towed.


----------



## I'm3rd (Dec 24, 2003)

Autozone's anylizer machine won't work on Nissan engines built before 1997. At least that's what the local Autozone manager told me when I asked him to check my 94 Altima for a miss in the ignition. 

My car's problem turned out to be water in the gas tank instead of the ignition, but it cost me over $500 for a shop to eliminate other possible causes of the missing before I found the water in the tank myself and fixed the problem with a $1.49 bottle of drygas treatment.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Autozone can scan the ECU so long as its comply with a OBDII tool. Industry standards changed during 1996. My 96 Altima can be scanned with an OBDII. However, if you really need the codes do it manually yourself. Very quick and easy

Frank


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

You could be getting really bad knock. Have you checked to see if the knock sensor is bad?


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

I hope you mean "check to see if the knock sensor is throwing a code?" because knock sensors don't control knock, they just detect it.

Darktide


----------



## sbiddle (Dec 16, 2005)

An easy thing to do as a quick check is to pull the plug wires one at a time. If you pull a plug wire and the idle doesn't change, it's a problem with that cylinder, electrically or otherwise. I discovered that with similar symptoms on a Dodge Neon last year and it turned out the piston had a hole in it.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

First thing is to pull the distributor cap and inspect the inside of the cap and the rotor contact. If it is burned at all replace the cap and rotor with new parts. I also recommend a new fuel filter as well. 
Remove the intake duct attached to the throttle body and open the throttle. If that is dirty use an old toothbrush and carb and choke cleaner to clean it up. There is a bypass port that gets plugged up with gunk. 
Finally clean the battery terminals with battery cleaner or bicarbonate of soda and a stainless brush.
If the problem still exists then the distributor may need more testing.

Troy


----------

